# PM9 driving me nuts



## flashovr89

Hi all, I have a new PM9 not even broken in yet and had to take it to the smith cuz a round got stuck in the chamber and I couldn't rack the slide to eject it. Took him about 2 minutes to clear it. Great, thought that would be the end of my problems, negative. I get home and wanna break it down so I can clean it, after removing the slide stop and pulling the trigger and then I try to move slide forward to remove...NOPE, won't move forward,...any help?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

When in doubt, _read the instruction manual_.

If that doesn't help, go back to that gunsmith and ask him to show you what to do. (On-line gunsmithing isn't very satisfactory.)


----------



## flashovr89

Thanks, I'm thinking about contacting Kahr directly. The round that initially got jammed was Winchester, so yesterday I ran some Hornady through it and another one got jammed. I was able to clear that myself so I decided to take the gun apart to clean it good and was unable to remove the slide. It removes exactly like my S&W 3913 so it definitely wasn't anything I did or didn't' do. I like the gun, its what I was looking for a small CCW in 9mm but so far after about 75-100 rounds and 3 problems...its just a $750 paperweight


----------



## SouthernBoy

Kahr's are built with exceedingly close tolerances and that is one reason that they recommend a 200 round breakin period with no failures before relying upon their guns for one's defense. I have owned eleven of them and still own five, one of which is a PM9. It has been flawless. There very well may be something going on in your gun that needs to be fixed. It should not be that hard to strip. Are you aligning the witness marks before removing the slide stop? Are you limp wristing the gun when you fire it? 

Something is not right with this. Does the slide lock open after the last round? Does it lock open when there are still more rounds in the magazine? I'll have to go down to my basement and field strip my PM9 to see what else I can offer for you.


----------



## flashovr89

Slide locked open after last round. Aligned the witness marks, just won't budge. When I get out ta work I'll try it again but like I said the take down is very similar to my 3913 that I've had for about 25 years. Like I said before, I've now had to rounds jam it and now the slide will not come off. Each time I put it back together, put a mag in it, it cycles...but won't give up the slide. Going to contact Kahr. Looking forward to see what you guys come up with, willing to try anything.


----------



## denner

flashovr89 said:


> Slide locked open after last round. Aligned the witness marks, just won't budge. When I get out ta work I'll try it again but like I said the take down is very similar to my 3913 that I've had for about 25 years. Like I said before, I've now had to rounds jam it and now the slide will not come off. Each time I put it back together, put a mag in it, it cycles...but won't give up the slide. Going to contact Kahr. Looking forward to see what you guys come up with, willing to try anything.


Do you have the pistol cocked or decocked before you remove the pin?


----------



## VAMarine

You do have the mag out of the gun when trying to remove the slide, right?

Been a while since I had a Kahr but should go like this. 

Remove mag, make sure gun is empty. Remove slide stop, align to witness marks, pull trigger, remove slide.


----------



## SouthernBoy

VAMarine said:


> You do have the mag out of the gun when trying to remove the slide, right?
> 
> Been a while since I had a Kahr but should go like this.
> 
> Remove mag, make sure gun is empty. *Align witness marks (or slide indent with slide stop pin), remove slide stop, allow slide to move forward to to relaxed recoil spring position, pull trigger, remove slide.*


Fixed it for you.


----------



## VAMarine

SouthernBoy said:


> Fixed it for you.


Thanks it's been a while.


----------



## SouthernBoy

VAMarine said:


> Thanks it's been a while.


Yeah, I had to go down to my basement and pull out my Elite '03 manual to check it out myself. Wasn't certain about when you pull the trigger in the process.


----------



## flashovr89

Yes, operator error. Safety was was on so when I pulled the trigger nothing happened. My bad. Took gun to the range yesterday. After about 60 rounds, it jammed again.


----------



## flashovr89

I "tapped" the front of the barrel and it was able to discharge and eject the round that was jammed. When I checked the case it had a flat spot on the rim and on the side of the case at the flat spot was a wear mark in the shape of a "v."
The very first time the gun jammed it was a Winchester bullet, checked this time it wasn't ( I had some loose rounds hanging around). So I checked the 50 rounds of American Eagle that I brought and 36 of the 50 had the same marking. Normal?


----------



## SouthernBoy

flashovr89 said:


> Yes, operator error. Safety was was on so when I pulled the trigger nothing happened. My bad. Took gun to the range yesterday. After about 60 rounds, it jammed again.


Safety? Unless Kahr has introduced a new line of PM9's, there is no external safety on their guns.


----------



## SouthernBoy

flashovr89 said:


> I "tapped" the front of the barrel and it was able to discharge and eject the round that was jammed. When I checked the case it had a flat spot on the rim and on the side of the case at the flat spot was a wear mark in the shape of a "v."
> The very first time the gun jammed it was a Winchester bullet, checked this time it wasn't ( I had some loose rounds hanging around). So I checked the 50 rounds of American Eagle that I brought and 36 of the 50 had the same marking. Normal?


If what you are describing is a flat spot on the case mouth in the shape of a 'V', that is not abnormal with Kahrs. My K40 Elite '98 does this. Can't recall if my PM9 does it since I haven't fired that gun in several years.


----------



## VAMarine

SouthernBoy said:


> Safety? Unless Kahr has introduced a new line of PM9's, there is no external safety on their guns.


They came out with a new model a year or three ago that has a safety for nanny states.

*Kahr PM9 w/ External Safety & LCI - Style # PM9193, Kahr Arms Pistols*


----------



## SouthernBoy

VAMarine said:


> They came out with a new model a year or three ago that has a safety for nanny states.
> 
> *Kahr PM9 w/ External Safety & LCI - Style # PM9193, Kahr Arms Pistols*


Really? Thank you, I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## flashovr89

Yes, that's exactly what it looks like. Normal for a Kahr?


----------



## flashovr89

Yes on the external safety, and yes...I live in Massachusetts. Lol


----------



## denner

Actually, that safety looks kinda cool on the pistol, adds something to it in the looks department. .


----------



## VAMarine

flashovr89 said:


> Yes, that's exactly what it looks like. Normal for a Kahr?


Not really. Like I said before that feature has only been around for a couple of years and I'm pretty sure it's only on the PM9 and mostly in states that have more strict requirements than others.


----------



## tomwalshco

If I'm reading right -- you've got 2 issues ...
1) round sticks in chamber and you can't rack to eject
2) slide won't come off after removing pin and pulling trigger

for #1 - When you get it apart, drop a spent casing into the chamber and wiggle around to see what it feels like. Should be room enough to move around a little. Then push casing firmly into chamber to see if it gets stuck. If the chamber is out of spec or the edges aren't sharp then the force of the slide closing will jam the brass lips into the barrel just enough to get the round wedged in a little. Shine a strong light into the chamber and examine -- any dull edges or burrs, regardless how small, have your smith look at it.... 

for #2 - don't pull the trigger until the pin is out and slide is back in its resting position. Try to make trigger pull and slide push in 1 motion. Everytime you move the slide back a little the striker will reset and load the trigger. Slide won't move.

Good luck.


----------

